# US Immigration Pre-Clearance in Dublin - is it a big deal?



## Manuel (9 Jan 2014)

Hi,
Looking at my options for bringing the family to the US on holiday.
My understanding is that if the first leg is from Dublin to a US airport, we can use US Immigration pre-clearance in Dublin, but if my first leg is Dublin - Paris (for example) then I can't? Is that correct?

How big a deal is this relatively speaking, for a family of 2+4, with kids aged from 8 - 13?

Basically, there is a flight cost difference on the one hand, but on the other hand if we go via Paris we can fly on the A380 

So I'm trying to decide if a trip on the A380 is worth putting the family through US Immigration at our destination 

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (9 Jan 2014)

It totally depends on the destination in the US and the arrival time .. the queues can be horrendous sometimes  - you can view some information on this US Government site about historical queue times - http://awt.cbp.gov/  (But I don't think it's that accurate as it doesn't breakout US and non US passport holders and the wait for non US is much higher) ... Sometimes you can wait over an hour easily (especially but not exclusively at busy places like JFK, Miami or LA)  , but then other times it can only be a few minutes .. The worst I've ever had was in Chicago with a wait of over 90 minutes .. it's almost enough to put you off visiting the US sometimes. 

Also I don't know if flying via Paris means it's a connecting flight compared with a direct flight from Dublin ? - if that was the case then definitely that would tilt the decision in favour of going from Dublin ... If you're connecting anyway and it's a decision between connecting in the US or Paris then it's maybe less of a clear cut choice (but Paris is a pain to connect through and I don't much like Air France  )


----------



## Manuel (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks Doc.
It's a choice between the following connections:
DUB - JFK - IAD (Washington), and
DUB - CDG - IAD

My assumption is that on the first route I can pre-clear US Immigration in Dublin.

/M.


----------



## emeralds (9 Jan 2014)

Has the airline confirmed that your outward flights do a Dublin clearance? We flew to Boston a couple of years ago and only found out about 10 days before the trip that the Homeland Security staff were not on duty on that particular day (a Sunday). So we had to do it in Boston.


----------



## Manuel (9 Jan 2014)

Fair enough. I guess I'm really just wondering how bad it can be to have to do it at the destination airport ... we'll be on holiday after all, so an hour-long queue shouldn't dampen the spirits that much - even after a long flight ...


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jan 2014)

I think at this stage virtually all the direct US flights are pre-cleared.

I had a very long wait in IAD when I went there a few years ago via Heathrow, the next time I flew to DC I actually flew into Philadelphia which might be worth checking out as it's very close to DC by train, I got a great fare there and by the time you've transferred in JFK or elsewhere you've probably saved time by just getting the train from PHI. Oh, when I went to Philly the pre-clearance was very quick and smooth, much more preferable prior to flight than after a long journey especially with kids (I would have thought).

Oh, Baltimore is another option for flights.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (9 Jan 2014)

During the summer United run Dublin - Washington direct ... if that's an option that would be the least hassle for sure ...  also as dereko notes there's the US Airways flight to PHL again direct from Dublin year round I think ... depending on where your final destination is that could be just as handy as Dulles Airport 

To connect to the Air France flight from CDG-IAD it looks like you'd be leaving Dublin on their 6.30am flight .. an early start like that's never a great way to start the holiday .. and yes you might get a ride in Air France's new A380, but you'll also get a ride in Cityjet's squashy little plane to CDG and the dubious pleasure of connecting at that airport 

Obviously you pays your money and you takes your choice .. but I'd find it hard to choose an indirect flight and an immigration queue over a direct flight with no queue .. you say it wouldn't dampen spirits too much standing in a queue for an hour but remember by the time you get to that queue it would be 12 hours since taking off from Dublin !


----------



## Manuel (9 Jan 2014)

Great advice lads, thanks a million for taking the time.
/M.


----------



## shesells (9 Jan 2014)

The combination of not pre-clearing in Dublin and connecting in CDG has AVOID written all over it. Immigration on landing is no fun when you're tired after a long flight, and can take 15 minutes-3 hours depending on what flights get in at the same time..in my experience anyway. CDG is not a fun airport to connect through either, I say that as an Air France frequent flyer. I would take the pre-cleared flight any day over the A380 if it meant avoiding CDG and immigration on landing.


----------



## Time (9 Jan 2014)

Not all direct flights are precleared. Any afternoon flights are typically not precleared.


----------



## tallpaul (10 Jan 2014)

Time said:


> Not all direct flights are precleared. Any afternoon flights are typically not precleared.


 
Are you sure about this?

According to Aer Lingus, all flights to the USA are pre-cleared for immigration...

http://www.aerlingus.com/travelinformation/movetoterminal2atdublin/usimmigration/


----------



## Sunny (10 Jan 2014)

tallpaul said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> According to Aer Lingus, all flights to the USA are pre-cleared for immigration...
> 
> http://www.aerlingus.com/travelinformation/movetoterminal2atdublin/usimmigration/


 
No, there are some flights that aren't. US immigration isn't open all day. I know the late Aer Lingus Boston flight isn't cleared. Or at least it wasn't when I last got it a few months ago. MIght have changed.

EDIT: Actually it looks like it has changed since October and now all flights are pre cleared


----------



## Deas (10 Jan 2014)

Definitely pre-clear.  Much easier and your flight in the US will be treated as an internal flight after which you can simply leve the airport with your bags.  Do turn up in plenty of time though - the queues can be long.  One other thing - don't panic in the queues - it may seem that you are behind the flight time if queues are long - but flights tend to wait for the last passenger.


----------



## Time (10 Jan 2014)

I actually don't like preclearance. I prefer to save money and fly indirect.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Jan 2014)

Time said:


> I actually don't like preclearance. I prefer to save money and fly indirect.


 
Really? If the price was the same would you not pre-clear? 

How much are you saving by flying indirect? Mostly with the time added by flying indirect and arrival times being later plus value of my time I've found flying direct much more cost effective. My experiences are based on east coast (US) flights, I suppose if you're going west coast or anywhere else my criteria wouldn't fit as well.


----------



## Time (10 Jan 2014)

Quite. 

Flying to the west coast I can make substantial savings going via LHR or FRA. 

One gripe with preclearance particularly in Dublin is the airlines pander to those who get delayed in the bar or shopping. I would often see groups of 10 or more people brought to the front of the queue because they went drinking. Disgraceful. They should be made miss their flights.


----------



## Stephenb99 (12 Jan 2014)

*Dublin - Miami*

Hi guys, 

Quick question if u don't mind..

I am flying from Dublin to Miami in March. I booked with sky scanner.

It starts with Dublin - London (1h 50min stopover) and then London - Miami 

I fly with aer lingus to London and then Virgin to Miami.

My question is where do I get us clearance? Dublin or London?
I am terrified If it is in London that I might miss the flight as I only have 1h 50 mins to get through and that is if the aer lingus flight arrives on time! 

Any information would be great 

Thank you


----------



## sustanon (13 Jan 2014)

There is no preclearance in the UK, you will go through customs and immigration in Miami.


----------



## Stephenb99 (13 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply.

Any idea how long this might take? 

Going in March for a very big music festival, airport will probably jammed with every1 flying in


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2014)

It can take up to 90 mins on arrival depending on when you arrive.


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jan 2014)

Stephenb99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question if u don't mind..
> 
> ...


 


Stephenb99 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> Any idea how long this might take?
> 
> Going in March for a very big music festival, airport will probably jammed with every1 flying in


 
Just to point out, you didn't actually book with Skyscanner, you booked with whoever you clicked through to from the Skyscanner site, they don't sell tickets they are just a scraper site.

Also, remember to fill out your ESTA in advance of your trip.


----------



## Manuel (13 Jan 2014)

Thanks especially to EvilDoctorK, dereko1969, shesells and Deas for feedback. I bit the bullet and booked US Airways DUB-PHL for the 6 of us. Pre-clear immigration in Dublin, no flight connections, nice late morning departure time and a pretty decent price too. We'll decide how best to get to DC later but the flights are booked now so no more room for procrastination  ...

Incidentally by the time we travel (in June) this trip will be on an A330-200 which should be a more pleasant experience for the family than the 757 imho.

Just something to consider in case anyone else is thinking about it ...

Thanks again.
/M.


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2014)

Unless the 757 reappears.


----------

